# JM Livefish & Aquaria Couriers Ltd



## JM Couriers

Hi everyone.

We've met a few of you and most have reccomended this website to pass on who we are and what we do. We hope to meet many more of you in future. 

We aim to provide excellent service for yourselves and your exotics.

Please take a look at our website and contact us if your a Hobbyist, Retailer or in Wholesale.

Thanks for reading this and look forward to hearing from you.

Julia & Mike


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

:welcome: 

we have used these a few times now and have always been great, see you thursday.


jack


----------



## linda.t

:welcome: to rfuk


----------



## SleepyD

:welcome:
hiya ~ good to see you


----------



## kirsten

hi, 
great to see you on here!! you should hopefully get a lot more (not that you need it) business now!! oh my other order i emaild about fell through.


----------



## wohic

welcome to RFUK, I have heard you are very competitively priced so I am sure you will get loads of work from here, It will certainly help me in getting non feeders here so I have no doubt you will have me pestering you for a quote soon.


----------



## sparkle

welcome to RFUK..

happy foruming..

xx


----------



## macca 59

:welcome:


----------



## funky1

Welcome aboard!


----------



## WinterMillennium

fantastic guys to deal with, 3 happy healthy IJs arrived yesterday morning


----------



## James King

:welcome:

I reccomend them highly got a royal couriered (spelling) through them today phoned me up to tell me when there coming and so good quality and good price thanks alot


----------



## derek n

:welcome:


----------



## RICK 13

hi and :welcome:


----------



## olivine

Hello and thank you once again: the leos you delivered yesterday are settling in nicely. I'd happily recommend you for an excellent but very competitively priced delivery service :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah

Hello and welcome
Im using you today!!!! brilliant prices


----------



## JM Couriers

*Just popping in*

Hi Peeps

Well, i've met a few more of you now and i have to say what lovely people you have all been.

Even when circumstances have meant deliveries have been at 1 and 2am, rather than take delivery first thing in the morning, you have decided to wait up. 

With live goods on board we arn't exactly like Littlewoods delivering frilly knickers.........so we keep on with the deliveries until they are all settled into their new homes. We are not your usual 8am - 6pm Couriers. Very often we set off at 3am and dont get back until the early hours of the next day. And, more often than not, I go one way and Mike goes the other and we see each other a few days later when we've both managed to grab some sleep and recover, otherwise we'd be like this :censor::bash:

Sometimes its been stressful but overall hugely enjoyable and i love seeing what we get to carry at the delivery end. 

I do have some bad news, however. Our prices have had to go up. I'm not talking silly money though. We have to make a living and pay bills like the rest of you and we were finding that we were covering diesel costs and not a lot else.

I always say a price is what i would be prepared to pay myself, so i guarantee there are no extortionate price hikes.

With an extra driver and van, we should be able to take the pressure off some of the long driving hours and of course, thats better news for the reptiles, snakes and other exotics we carry.

You are still assured of a personal service. We like to think of ourselves as taking the place of the person who would have been doing the collecting and I would like to assure all customers past, present and future, that your pets stress free travelling, comfort and minimum time spent in a box, is still our main priority.

Look forward to hearing from you

Julia

JM Couriers


----------



## andy2086

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JM Couriers

*Just to clarify.....*

Hi everyone

Just to clarify.......and it doesn't matter if there are 1 or 4 or 6 live items in each box, (as long as they fit comfortably) as we charge per box and second boxes travel at half price to the same address. 
If you have more than 5 boxes going out, 1st box full price, second box half price, 3rd and subsequent boxes to the same address are half price again.

Two different items going out to the same address, we charge for the most expensive and the second travels at half price.

Gecko's & Cresties etc are £40 + vat

Lizards like Uromastyx, Iguana, Monitors etc up to 4ft, are £50 + vat

Snakes from hatchlings to 4ft are £50 + vat
Snakes 4ft - 10ft are £70 + vat
snakes above 10ft are £130 + vat

Vivs etc are charged at £10 per foot.

Long standing customers and customers who use us regularly, we can negotiate a discount with.

We have public liability insurance, goods and live goods in transit insurance and are also covered for glass items, i.e vivariums and tanks.
We pay an extra premium on top, to ensure that we can carry these items into your home and not have to leave them at your door.

We pay these things for your peace of mind should things not go according to plan.

We also check live goods on delivery, to make sure that everything is satisfactory and there is no come back on the seller, or ourselves, for a DOA claim after we have left.

We carry heated blankets in the event we need them. Our vans are heated throughout in any event, as there is no metal bulkhead. 
Live goods are quite safe to be sent without heat packs as long as you let us know, so we know where best to place them in the van.

We are registered with DEFRA and hold a licence to transport all live species over 8 hours. We will gladly show it to anyone who asks to see it, as it states anyone holding one must have it on display in the van.

Our company is registered at Companies House. Anyone can check by looking on the internet.

We are vat registered so obviously have to charge this. At present it is 15%.

We do Scotland trips twice monthly on the 1st and 3rd Thurs (going North) and Fri (going South)

We cover the UK up as far as Glasgow/Edinburgh and then prices increase by £10 and £20 respectively from Glasgow/Edinburgh to Aberdeen and above Aberdeen to Inverness.
Putting this in laymans terms, it is to cover diesel costs as Glasgow to Aberdeen alone is over 3 hours and to Inverness is closer to 7 hours. And we still have to get back after deliveries are made.

The priority for us, is the safety, security and stress free travelling for your live goods. We aim to take the place of yourselves in doing the collecting and delivering and look after them in transit, just as we would if it were something we were collecting for ourselves.

Any questions, please ask.

Julia & Mike

JM Couriers


----------



## Fixx

J&M Couriers....what can we say but 5 star service. :2thumb:, Thanks guys.


----------



## naja-naja

JM Couriers all species animal & reptile couriers - Reptile/Pigeon info

welcome, but could you change the grey on grey writing at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Pleco07

:welcome: to the forums, hope you enjoy your stay​


----------



## Dave W

welcome to rfuk :2thumb:


----------



## BluesBoo

Hi and :welcomerfuk: - sounds like you are good people doing a good job - I am sure you will get lots more business from here, with all these glowing recommendations you already have! :2thumb:


----------



## ratking

hi ya mate
glad to see things are going well have used these guys a few times now and they have never let me down a great servis and a good price,

these guys go the extra mile to help you out even to the point of dismantling there van so the could get a big stack in keep up the good work guys and ill see you soon
dave


----------



## SWsarah

Bumping this thread up
Great people, i have used them a few times and using them again tomorrow. 
Fantasic communication 100% recommend

Give them a call or send them an email, great prices


----------

